

Ask HN: Selling app IP? - sekasi

I&#x27;ll make this short.<p>I have an iOS app side project that&#x27;s making ~$2-$4k a month, it has been reasonably consistent in revenue for the past year.<p>It requires a little bit of maintenance and support, and could probably make more if there was a stronger focus of improving it and listening to customer requests.<p>I don&#x27;t have that time. Whereas the money is a nice bonus, I feel like someone else could benefit more from it than I have time and interest for. But I have no idea where to even start thinking about selling an App codebase&#x2F;IP. An Android port would be fairly easy as well, but again.. time and general interest in the project has diminished on my behalf.<p>I was hoping someone could give me a bit of insight from their point of view. Anything is appreciated.
======
pbnjay
flippa.com

~~~
sekasi
I was under the impression that was for more hobby level apps with a very tiny
amount of revenue, but maybe I was mistaken. I'll check it out, thanks!

